# Big cat muscle



## Ironlion2 (Jun 1, 2020)

Going to run this log concurrently on here. It was a little scrambled on PM, i'll try to be more concise this time.

*Stats*
5'10-7/8
201lbs sub 8%, down from 230 sub 14% on blast. 

*Gear*
I'm coming off a cruise of low test and low mast of sixteen weeks. This will be a blast of around twenty to thirty weeks including; a test blend of base, prop, enth combined with trest enth. Mast and proviron will come in and out at various doses. Growth and insulin will be relied on heavily. The test will start out at 400 and increase up to 700 and the trest will start out at 75 and increase up to 350.

*Goals*
This is a long blast that will incorporate multiple style of block training. The early phase will be a long accumulation phase where we focus on body composition, the later phase will be looking to push a lot of food and heavy weights. I have specific goals on lifts but because I am not a competitive lifter I focus on absolute skill rather than chasing big numbers.  

*Diet*
Trace carbs during the work week with high protein and animal fat with some added PUFA/MUFA fats. Once a week i'll look to load with both higher fats and carbs, because i'm a max effort lifter so my body will load fat pretty well compared to a pure body builder. 

An average day of eating right now looks like;

Load Day 400/200/25 
Lift Day     75/350/50
Rest Day     0/350/75

average comes out to around 100/325/50 for 2100kcals. The load and intra workout carbs will increase over time. 

An average day of eating for each

Load day
-french toast
-cereal
-fish and rice
-ice cream

lift day
-egg white, whey shake
-"tuna" salad
-egg white, whey, pineapple shake (2x)
-gatorade
-steak and avacado

rest day
-"tuna" salad (2x)
-steak and avacado
-chicken and olive oil

There's veggies in there but I try to keep them at a reasonable level, I also dont track or count veg or fruit intake. 

*Programming*
I follow a conjugate base style of training which includes focus on all three levels of force production; speed, speed-strength, and strength. We also have a concurrent element of training as we also do some bodybuilding style accessory work after our speed-strength and strength training. I consider myself a raw hybrid lifter but I am also a coach of younger athletes, I coach things like power lifts and olympic lifts so my training has a lot of variation as skill adaption is very important to me. 

Iron Lion's Raw Hybrid Conjugate - 
Tempo should be brisk unless doing max effort lifts
Lifts done with the appropriate gear, IE; briefs, belt, sleeves
Max lifts done for increased intensity and working total
Max lifts done for speed every third week
Max lifts with added accommodating resistance as needed
Dynamic lifts done for increased volume and force of contraction
Dynamic lifts done with both speed and tempo focus
Dynamic and supplemental lifts have no deload (except for peaking)
GPP volume is daily auto-regulated to manage fatigue
GPP lifts changes every workout to force skill adaption


Max Effort Bench
-cable circuit 
-bench press
-upper back accessory
-bench supplementary

Max Effort Squat
-westside Circuit 
-back squat (or) box squat
-quad/glute accessory
-squat supplementary

Max Effort Deadlift
-kettlebell circuit
-deadlift (or) sumo deadlift
-upper back assistance
-deadlift supplementary

Dynamic Effort Upper
-press supplementary
-bench supplementary
-tricep assistance
-bicep assistance
-delt assistance

Dynamic Effort Lower
-deadlift supplementary
-squat supplementary
-quad assistance
-ham assistance
-hip assistance

GPP
cardio
isometric

GPP
cardio
plyometric


----------



## Ironlion2 (Jun 1, 2020)

First max effort workout in 12 weeks 

Max Effort Bench
cable high pull; pull Over, pull down 1x20
wide grip bench press (speed) 135x3,225x3,315x3,335x5
bent row (tempo) 185x12
weighted dip (tempo) 25x12
weighted pec/lat stretch 

This would look like an average deload workout, because this is our first workout in sometime we're going to work in reverse order than usual starting.


----------



## Ironlion2 (Jun 1, 2020)

If anyone wonders why I always upload these logs, its bc I have homework and I dont want to do it. Sue me.


----------



## Ironlion2 (Jun 1, 2020)

*Supplements*
I take switch between 8 weeks of lisinopril and cialis and 8 weeks of telmisartan and viagra, trying to gauge which pairing I like most. I have dyazide on hand for the night after the carb load. I take daily letrozole and ralox, as needed only, currently on 30mg of ralox and 100mcg of letro a day, will let estro raise over time but for now we keep it in the middle of the range. I use an intra workout of taurine, glycerol, sodium bicarb, creatine, and gatorade. Before I do GPP I use yohimbine, teacrine, caffiene, and ephedrine. Every morning with my daily growth and insulin dose I take 100ius of an injectable amino blend that contains carnitine, arganine, glutamine, b-vitamins, inositol, methionine, and choline. I dont believe in throwing the kitchen sink at problems so I dont use many OTC supplements.


----------



## Ironlion2 (Jun 28, 2020)

So here's what the training looks like for the near future

Monday - Speed
/// Plyometric	
30% 7x3 Squat f/ Speed	
30% 7x3 Bench f/ Speed	
30% 7x3 Squat f/ Speed	
/// Suspension Decompression	

Tuesday	- Max Effort Bench
/// General Prep w/ Bodyweight	
2x3 Bench f/ Speed	
2x3 Bench f/ Pause	
2x5 Bench f/ Pause w/ Feet Up (or) Block
/// Bench f/ Pause w/ Hold	
x36 Seated Pull	
x36 Seated Fly	
x36 Seated Curl	

Wednesday - Dynamic Effort Lower	
/// General Prep w/ Bodyweight	
4x4 Front Squat
3x3 Sumo Pull
x64 Leg Press
x64 Leg Curl 

Thursday - Carb Load

Friday - Max Effort Deadlift
/// General Prep w/ Row	
2x3 Pull f/ Speed
2x2 Pull f/ Pause
2x3 Pull f/ Pause w/ Block (or) Deficit
/// Pull f/ Pause w/ Hold	
x36 Chin
x36 Dip
x36 Carry

Saturday -  Dynamic Effort Upper
/// General Prep w/ Kettlebell	
5x5 Close Grip Press
2x2 Overhead Press
x64 Overhead Pull
x64 Bent Row

Sunday - Max Effort Squat
/// General Prep w/ Kettlebell
2x5 Back Squat f/ Pause w/ Box
2x4 Back Squat f/ Pause
2x5 Back Squat f/ Speed
/// Back Squat f/ Speed w/ Hold	
x36 Back Extension
x36 Reverse Hyper
x36 Glute Ham
x36 Lunge

This is done in typical conjugate fashion where we rotate the bar path, bar type, bar speed, resistance profile, etc for max effort work and dynamic work. 

Best lifts to date @ bw of 92kg
405x4 Bench
315x1 Press
605x1 Deadlift
575x3 Squat

Squat and Dead are about to go way up once I add in some bodyweight. Workout day are macros of around 100/300/100 and refeed days are close to 800/300/100. 

I'm currently on;
250 TestP
250 TestB
100 TrestE
525 Provrion
17.5i Growth
Ralox/Cialis/Baby Asprin/Lisinopril 

So not much gear, will eventually work up to 500 of test base with 200-250 test prop or enth and 200 trestolone enth. That will be used in conjecture with insulin, Log @ 3-10iu on training days and Lantus 25-50iu on carb up days.


----------



## Durro (Jul 4, 2020)

Good log! Thx for sharing &#55357;&#56490;


----------

